# Phal. philippinensis



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2012)

I decided I'd better take a photo of this plant, even though I gave away a few flower to an orchid-breeder friend.

2 views:


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 6, 2012)

What a beautiful cloud of butterflies!


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 6, 2012)

super gorgeous!


----------



## John M (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh, that's really, really nice, Dot!


----------



## Hera (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice display. I like the lip on that one.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 7, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 7, 2012)

Very lovely! I'm totally clueless about phalaenopsis growing.


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2012)

That's beautiful Dot.:clap::clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 7, 2012)

That's a pretty spectacular display!


----------



## koshki (Apr 7, 2012)

I must say that your photos sure beat the ones I took with my camera phone! LOL...congratulations Dot, it is gorgeous!


----------



## emydura (Apr 7, 2012)

Simply amazing Dot. What a stunning display.


----------



## petro (Apr 7, 2012)

That is really stunning! Great growing there!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful !!!! Jean


----------



## The Mutant (Apr 8, 2012)

Wonderful picture of a gorgeous plant! I'll have this pic as a motivator for my philipenensis when it arrives. If I show this photo to it everyday, it should feel motivated to grow like heck.


----------



## Stone (Apr 8, 2012)

Splendid! Its on the list.


----------

